# Another wonder wheels question



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

As per a topic I put up the other day, needed something pretty harsh for a set of wheels I'm cleaning and was suggested wonder wheels - picked up this stuff. Is this the same as the original so acid based?


----------



## BoxsterPHD (Aug 27, 2015)

I bought the "U" version by mistake when I really wanted the acidic "Super" version to clean my aluminium engine block and suspension arms. The "U" version doesn't seem to be acidic at all. I sprayed some on my hand and it felt quite soapy and didn't sting. Not sure how powerful it is as a wheel cleaner though. Eventually picked up the acidic version in B&Q for £6 and I could certainly feel my skin burn from just a little over spray. (The acidic one is also good for removing the brown tarnish that builds up on a polished stainless steel exhaust.)


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

This is not the stuff you need. The U stands for Useless.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

the acid one is in a plastic bottle . No spray head, comes with a plastic cup to pour it into. Comes with a little brush too


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i was thinking of getting the acidic one for the odd occasion to deep clean the wheels. spray on and rinse off fairly quick.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

mr.t said:


> i was thinking of getting the acidic one for the odd occasion to deep clean the wheels. spray on and rinse off fairly quick.


Better of with something like BH Auto Wheel, which apparently you can get from Halfords now (who knew ) or Sonax Full Effect wheel cleaner. Not gone near WW, nor needed to, for years now.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> Better of with something like BH Auto Wheel, which apparently you can get from Halfords now (who knew ) or Sonax Full Effect wheel cleaner. Not gone near WW, nor needed to, for years now.


Neither will work as effectively as an acidic based wheel cleaner on poorly maintained wheels.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Neither will work as effectively as an acidic based wheel cleaner on poorly maintained wheels.


Too true.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> Too true.


I don't need any acidic wheel cleaner as it is just a hobby for me and the wheels on the family cars are well maintained. Never forget some of the neighbours cars they asked me to do though, never again!

One in particular had a silver wheels that looked as if the inside of the spokes were painted bronze it was that bad. Shifted a little with about 4 or 5 hits of fallout but I'd have loved an acid based cleaner in that instance lol


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

nicks16v said:


> the acid one is in a plastic bottle . No spray head, comes with a plastic cup to pour it into. Comes with a little brush too


The acidic version is also available in a spray bottle from halfords.

As an alternative, the powermaxed alloy stain and mark remover is another very aggressive but effective cleaner on neglected wheels


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

£6 wilkinsons

cheapeast ive found unless your looking for wonder wheels U which is £5 at asda and £4 for the alkaline 1 that turns purple also at asda.

is this the acidic 1 correct??

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/w...gclid=CPS16L7w-M8CFYUK0wodi4MNxA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

